# Some new fenders



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

anyone know where to get some new fenders .. the z3 style.. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

aerogear makes them....search online for the best prices...dont buy them directly from aerogear


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

I've seen some on ebay.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

somebody here was selling them for 40+ shipping from texas, but they needed repainting... search in classifieds, I think his AIM name is eyesclosedagain


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

www.teknoracing.com/200sx.html

Nissan Forums users do get a discount.


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

Teknokid said:


> www.teknoracing.com/200sx.html
> 
> Nissan Forums users do get a discount.


thanks.. do you know how much of a discount is it like 10% off.. or..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If you're good at fiberglass work, you can have both of mine for $25 plus shipping. I was jus in a front end, so they need some fiberglass work.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Here ya go.........
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44586


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

B14kid said:


> Here ya go.........
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44586


thanx for the info...


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

1997 GA16DE said:


> If you're good at fiberglass work, you can have both of mine for $25 plus shipping. I was jus in a front end, so they need some fiberglass work.


how bad are they ..????and do you have pics?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

unfortunately 


















My poor car.


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

and these are the z3 im assuming..??


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^ill answer for him. yes. they are the z-3's


----------



## nissanguy101 (Jan 7, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> aerogear makes them....search online for the best prices...dont buy them directly from aerogear



Where did you get you body kit from :thumbup:


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

JIMMYSX9 said:


> thanks.. do you know how much of a discount is it like 10% off.. or..


Yes 10% off. Sorry i thought i posted that. If you buy more we can cut a deal.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

talk to Scorchn200sx, He has some awesome fenders.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fo shizzle. Mike's fenders are awesome, especially in person. They really follow the lines of the car well.


----------

